# Pregnant fruitarians?



## amethystrse (Dec 4, 2004)

Since almost the start of this pregnancy I've been on a raw food diet. Well, mostly anyway. It started with raw veggies, nuts, and fruits being the only things I can keep down. Then, I was able to eat cooked foods and meats again but quickly found that I didn't like how I felt with them after having been totally raw. But, going back has been difficult.

I'm now mostly raw. Occasonally I have days where I eat a lot of cooked foods, but I also have days where I don't eat any. I'm basically trying to follow my body's cues. Lately, my body has been telling me to dump the majority of the veggies and all the animal products and just go fruit and nuts. I want to follow my body but I'm so concerned about nutrition (started my 7th month of pregnancy). So, it's hard.

To be honest, the idea of a fruitarian diet has really appealed to me since I started researching about raw food lifestyles. One of the reasons it's been so hard is that veggies don't satisfy me, but fruits and nuts do. But, since I've been trying to be mostly veg I find myself pigging out on things like bread and pasta. *sigh*

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone was fruitarian durring their pregnancies? Do you have any advice? I find so much conflicting information on the internet that I want to scream. lol I figure it would be best to hear stuff from those who live/lived it.


----------



## amethystrse (Dec 4, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has any advice for me?


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

I'm guessing there aren't many people who were fruitarian during their pregnancies and that's why you're not getting many responses.

I wouldn't change my diet too much during pregnancy in case there was a detox period. After I was done breastfeeding I might experiment.

I'd say to consult with a registered dietician familiar with this diet and see what he/she has to say. Good luck!


----------



## amethystrse (Dec 4, 2004)

*hugs* Thanks. I've heard of women being fruitarians while pregnant but yeah, it's not too common I guess.

*sigh* I did talk to a doctor at the beginning of my pregnancy about changing to a vegan diet because that was all the baby would let me have. She told me that so long as I pay attention to nutrition then I would be ok. So, I've been using fitday.com constantly to help calculate that.

Now the baby won't even let me have most veggies and all I crave is fruit. So, I'm trying to figure it out. lol


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My personal thought would be to listen to your body and eat what it's asking for. When I was pg, I craved a lot of eggs, meat, whole grains (and whole milk in my 2nd and 3rd pregnancies.) By listening to my body, I ate "heavier" foods during my pregnancies.

I personally wouldn't eat a diet of just fruit and nuts because I don't think I'd feel satisfied and I suspect that all that fruit would wreck havoc on my blood sugar. (And darnit, I'm craving *CHOCOLATE* right now- PMS maybe?)

My only concerns with a fruitarian diet while pg would be if somebody was ignoring her body's cues in order to stick to her dietary ideals. It certainly doesn't sound like you're doing that!!! Besides, I can't think of any nutrients you'd be missing from your current diet (nuts have lots of fats and proteins, fruits have lots of carbs, fiber, vitamins, etc.) so you're probably doing just fine. And since you're listening to your body, you're willing to eat something "heavier" if you crave it.

{edited because I accidentally hit "submit" rather than "go advanced" when I wanted to use a brown font on the word chocolate.}


----------



## amethystrse (Dec 4, 2004)

*hugs* Yeah. I've been mostly vegan with this pregnancy but when I crave something like meat I eat meat. lol My concern, I guess, is because I would like to be fruitarian after the baby is born and I'm craving nothing but fruit right now (not just regular fruits but some fruits that are considered veggies like tomatoes). But, I'm so worried about not giving the baby the correct amount of nutrients. So, that's where the whole concern about being fruitarian while pregnant comes from.

*sigh* I always tell people to just listen to their bodies while watching what they eat if they're concerned. Guess I should just relax and follow my own advice. lol








thanks hon


----------

